# Macro Flash ?



## ernie90 (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you tell me which is the best Macro flash in your experience ? I am using EOS7D with an EF100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM, current flash is a speedlite 580 ex ii but wonder if one of the twin lite's would work better for me to take shots of insects. Appreciate any comments.


----------



## ernie90 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry guys just realised I posted this in wrong section


----------



## Overread (Jan 16, 2010)

The 580EX2 is the flash I use for all my macro work - currently with a lumiquest softbox attached to the flash. From the hotshoe it gives decent workable lighting and its not hard to manouver around the place shooting insects with such a setup - however the more ideal position of the light source is above the end of the lens and angled toward the subject (thus imitating the sun). I have tried this with a few setups with my 580 and the big downsides are that its a heavy flash and when its held above on a setup it can cause wabble and certainly is more strain on the arms when working handheld.
(when working from a tripod a simple offcamera flashcord is all that is needed and you can position the flash where you want)

The twinlights are the macro flashes of choice for many macro shotters, however they  are not cheap to purchase and many people do not opt for them on this basis (infact most people who do have already or are planning to also opt for the MPE65mm macro which greatly needs the twinflashes focusing assistance lighting for manually focusing te lens when working at greater than 2:1 macro).


the twinlights also come with the advantage that you have two lightsources to balance and play with in the shot and you can set each different head to different power settings as well. They also give you a less flat light source than ringflashes, which whilst most let you adjust the tubs either side, still give a flatter source overall.


----------

